# Galician: Thank you



## panjabigator

Graciñas (o debe ser "grazas"?... no sé) Alexa.

*Moderator note:*
*This thread is split from here.*


----------



## alexacohen

panjabigator said:


> Graciñas (o debe ser "grazas"?... no sé) Alexa.


 
The trouble with Galician is that the spelling and the grammar may vary according to who is the teacher. 

There is a trend that tries to make Galego sound as Portuguese, there is another that tries to make up a XIXth century sounding Galego.

So you may find "gracias" and "grazas" and "gracas" (con cedilla, pero no la encuentro én este teclado).


----------



## panjabigator

Gracias Alex,

¿Se puede decir "graciñas" también, como he escrito arriba?"

Graças,


----------



## izgi

Boas!

Claro que puedes decir "graciñas", de hecho mucha gente usa esta forma en Galicia.
En cuanto al tema de "gracias" o "grazas", las dos están aceptadas por la Academia Galega así que ambas son correctas. De todos modos yo como hablante de gallego uso y oigo más la forma "grazas". "Graças" es un forma que los grupos lusistas intentan normalizar, pero yo no la usaría.

¡Espero haber sido de ayuda!

Un bico!

*Moderator note:
The comment about "bicos" is in the other thread from which this one was split.*


----------



## panjabigator

Otra pregunta sobre esta palabra "graciñas."  Cuando la gente castellanoparlante la usa, la castellaniza foneticamente?  En este caso, ¿dirían "graөiñas"?

Graciñas de antemano


----------



## jonquiliser

panjabigator said:


> Otra pregunta sobre esta palabra "graciñas."  Cuando la gente castellanoparlante la usa, la castellaniza foneticamente?  En este caso, ¿dirían "graөiñas"?
> 
> Graciñas de antemano



No es que la castellanicen, exactamente. Entre la gente mayor o en pueblos más pequeños es cierto que se siga hablando con seseo, pero por el resto creo que es bastante más común distinguir entre _c _y _s_.


----------



## Outsider

El sesear o no sesear es regional en Galicia, según sé.

Me han dicho que "gracias" en gallego puede ser _graças/grazas_ (o bien _gracinhas/graciñas_, el diminutivo) o _bem haja_ (¿_ben haxa_?)


----------



## panjabigator

Es interesante cuando lo comparemos con portugués porque, que yo sepa, en ello se usa "graças" como usamos "grace" religiosamente en inglés.


----------



## Outsider

Pero sí se usa: _Graças a Deus!_


----------



## language4ddict

panjabigator said:


> Graciñas (o debe ser "grazas"?... no sé) Alexa.


 
Según la normativa actual, la forma correcta es "grazas" y no "gracias"/"graças". "graciñas" es dimimutivo de "grazas", y por tanto es correcta también; el uso de una u otra depende del contexto (la primera es más informal).


----------



## XiaoRoel

A nivel oral los gallegos usamos el diminutivo _graciñas_ o el españolismo _gracias_. La nueva normativa ha introducido el medievalismo _grazas_, especialmente en la lengua escrita, paralelo a la forma natural _graças_ del portugués (que ellos no usan en este sentido en Portugal: dicen _obrigado/a_ o variantes como _muito obrigado_, _obrigadinho_).


----------

